# Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Fuente (Sun Grown) Cigar Review - Strong starter



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This guy started out amazing and finished ok. I love the sweet fuente flavors, and the draw and burn are always perfect. The cigar turned bitter ...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Fuente (Sun Grown) Cigar Review - Strong starter


----------

